# Muscular contraction



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

A Professor was giving a lecture on "Involuntary Muscular Contractions" 
to his first year medical students.

Realizing that this was not the most riveting subject, the Professor 
decided to lighten the mood slightly.

He pointed to a young woman in the front row and said, "Do you know
what your *** hole is doing while you're having an orgasm?"

Without a hesitation, she replied, "Probably deer hunting with his buddies."

I figured this would fit here so all us deer hunters would know what happens when we leave home.

Last time I had a mulie buck tag I came home to a newly installed dish washer. She said it was installed before I passed Bismarck.
:withstupid:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Are you sure thats all that was installed?
oke:

 
:beer:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Look at it this way...as long as your kids dont look like the maytag man, post guy or ups man your doing ok. :beer: :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Look at it this way...as long as your kids dont look like the maytag man, post guy or ups man your doing ok.


How about the Fed Ex guy?
:-?


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Or maybe the cableman, plumber allright now thats off my chest probally installed it herself you know women they can do stuff like that but they rather have you change her oil or fix the sink even though you showed em 10 times over. but if it weren't for my wife i would be going to the woods sitting in the stand and reach for the ammo bag ???? were the **** is that thing.....ahhhh thats what i forgot. :lol:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

We should be nicer...it could have been the delivery guy form where she got the washer.

I dont have a wife or a girl right now (god bless) but back when I know my dad and myself would have fuged alot of outings with missing stuff... :beer:


----------

